# Shuddering at high speeds



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

I would say almost 100% a wheel is not balanced....I have seen it happen where a wheel weight has come off before leaving the wheel unbalanced. I believe our tires should be inflated to 35 PSI as well. I am not too sure where you live, but up here in Canada with a few days of colder weather, my tires lose several pounds of air, so I check them weekly as good maintenance. I have a 1999 saturn S series as well and my car also shakes between 100 and 120 km's per hour. Just have not bothered to get the tires re-balanced yet. I have also seen some tires from the factory that just can't be balanced no matter what on a rim....


----------



## DanR2020 (Jan 8, 2021)

Oh that makes alot of sense, because i just got a new set of rims but they told me the had balanced the tires. I guess not.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Could be perfectly balanced but if the wheel uses an adapter one might be mounted off axis. Or a tire could be out of round. Or a tire could have a stiff spot. (a road force balancer could detect any tire problems)

The nearest Hunter road force to me is at my local Chevy dealership. 




__





Find Hunter Equipment | Hunter Engineering Company®


Find a shop near you equipped to safely and reliably service your vehicle.




www.hunter.com


----------

